# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نــام کنکـــور 92 (مهلــت و شــرایط)

## Sajad TbT

*سلام خدمت دوستان ! 
سوال اول : تا کی فرصت داریم کارت اعتباری ثبت نــام رو به صورت اینترنــتی تهیه کنیم ؟!! 
سوال دوم : مــاهــا که فــارغ التحصیل هستیم ! قســمت ویژه در ثبت نام هست ، که ممکن باشه بــا اون مواجه بشیم ؟!! یا مثل بقیه ثبت نــام میکنیم !؟! 
پ.ن : دوســتان اگر نکته ی ویژه ای هست که باید بدونیم ، لطفا متذکر بشن ...
ممنون و متشــکــر*

----------


## Juddy Abbott

*ج1:از16 تا 25 آذذ
ج2:منم مثه شما............................................  ...
پارسال من آخرین روز ثبت نام کردم نزدیک بود نتونم چون خطا خیلی شلوغ بودن.شماها حتمااز 16م به بعد شروع کنید.*

----------


## Doctor

من میخوام دانشگاه آزاد هم ثبت نام کنم ولی گیج شدم؟!!! چرا این آقای دانشجو ما رو  سر کار گذاشتن؟
مثلا" رشته های غیر پزشکی یا فنی ... باید چه کرد ؟؟؟ دانشگاه آزاد دیگه امتحان نمیگیره؟!! یا میگیره ؟؟؟ ثبت نامش کی هست؟

----------

